# hisense tv



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

so far this brand seems to be decent.the tv in our living room is a 42 inch hisense.had it about a year now.just recently a few days ago.got a 40 inch hisense for my media room.they are both led tv's.my new one is a smart tv with built in wifi.i can say for budget tv's they have a decent picture bright,and clear.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I often heard that hisense had black level issues. Have you seen any issues?


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

so far i havent noticed.i will play a video game after bit,and run through some dark caves.that will tell the tale if there is one to be told.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

the games im going to use are the elder scolls 5 skyrim,and left for dead 2.both of which have a lot of dark areas.im starting skyrm now.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool. See if there are any dark shading differences across the screen. 

They might have fixed the issue. But, I do remember folks complaining about it sometime back.. 

Awaiting your report. 

If black is good, then for a basic LED tv, this is a good set then.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

ok on skyrim i run through a cave,and an underground ruin.the black's were as black as black could be.i can report the same on l4d2.at one point on left for dead. i was walking through a sewer drain pipe.i shut off my flashlight to see how dark it would be.it was dark as pitch.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

That is good to hear. That means they fixed their issues.. Thanks for checking..

This is a good basic tv then.. 

Would you recommend for a main tv?


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

yeah i wouldnt have any problem recommending it.just be sure its a new model.my hisense thats a year old i normally dont watch it.i noticed on the older one its black textures are a bit off.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

lol. So, only 2013 models are good!


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

im assuming.because the tv i looked at they was out of.i actually got a newer model than what was on display.the one they had on the floor wasnt a smart tv,but the one i got was.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder if this tv is like the Vizeo where as they make them out of whatever they get a good deal on at the time... Meaning you might have a great one and a few months later get a bad one due to dif manufactured parts.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> I wonder if this tv is like the Vizeo where as they make them out of whatever they get a good deal on at the time... Meaning you might have a great one and a few months later get a bad one due to dif manufactured parts.


that may be true.what is funny the tv i replaced was a vizio.it was a very nice tv as well.i had no black level issues with it either.the vizio is now 4 years old and my neighbor aka new owner likes it.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Me and my roommate went in on a tv together and without my knowledge took a plunge and bought a 55inch led hisense. I hope these tv's are solid, as I owe 400 dollars to him for a product I never even got to evaluate. Your positive words about the set eases my nerves a little bit, but I have never even heard of this brand until I got a picture sent to me with it in the living room. Ill let you all know how it pans out once I get to see it once I move in next week.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

i own a hisense android tablet as well.i can say its a very nice unit.the tegra 3 quad core is an awesome cpu.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Update on the tv.. Don't know many people who would care but as it's a slow growing brand but anyway.. We have the smart led 55 inch version. Was 800 bucks from Walmart. Colors are beautiful, clarity is perfect, but it lags like crazy. Watching football on it is very difficult for me.. The football in kid air seems to disappear and just flash across the screen until the receiver catches it, and the players legs will sometimes move faster then the tv cn handle. There is a 120 htz smooth motion option but this makes movement seem shaky and unnatural. But other then the lag on fast moving scenes the tv was definitely a steal if it lasts. That's another thing, being a new brand I have no idea how this set will hold up. Hopefully the roomie made a wise decision. Time will tell.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I was at Walmart this past weekend and walked by the tv section and they had the 55 inch version hanging on the display. It was playing the dvd loop that all the tv's were playing and while they didn't show action movements the displays they were showing were very impressive. Color was good and the brightness and everything just looked good. As for sports, I couldn't tell since it wasn't showing any action.. 

I wonder if there is a setting that needs to be set to control the lag??


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

To be honest I was shocked at the clarity of the picture.. The colors, deep blacks and clarity for the cost is more then worth it. It's just the fact of it being so cheap, and a new brand makes me very skeptical. Also with the settings, the only setting for motion is the smooth motion option which I hate worse then the lag. Can really only tell when I'm watching sports since you seem to focus on individual players. When watching action scenes so many things are being thrown at you at once it's hard to catch.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I apologize the horrible grammar and spelling as well, my fat thumbs don't agree with the iPhone key board to well.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

they are a decent tv.ive also had a vizio that had an awesome picture.the new owner loves it.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The tv may not be "reference" TV but for the price it is worthy of being used as a secondary tv say in a bedroom. I think for watching regular tv and blu ray quality movies the tv is perfect for.


----------

